# Why are the elderly not declaring their medical cards?



## dewdrop (20 Jan 2009)

After the very effective protests by organisations for the aged in regard to medical cards there seems to be little  publicity from them of the need of medical card holders to tell their income providers that they hold a medical card so as to be exempt from the 1% levy. Otherwise they will have to claim back the levy from the Revenuee.  As this issue does not appear to have got an airing on AAM i can only conclude most posters do not have medical cards! I apologise in adv ance if i have missed some relevant posts


----------



## gipimann (20 Jan 2009)

Medical card holders are also exempt from the health levy, so the employer may already be aware of the fact when calculating entitlement to the new 1% levy.


----------



## Jack2008 (20 Jan 2009)

Is that exemption only applicable to "full" medical card holders or can GP only medical card holders avail of it also?


----------



## dewdrop (20 Jan 2009)

Only applies to full medical cards. Please see Revenue update 14/1 FAQ...question 2.4


----------

